# Prints in film dev



## darin3200 (Jan 21, 2006)

I know you can develop film in print developer for high-grain and contrast results. Is it possible to develop print in film developer, lets say D-76, and get different results?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 22, 2006)

Of course it is. The silver salts in paper are pretty much the same as in film - and the developers for both use the same chemicals. It will just take a lot longer to get an image.
I wouldn't bother if I were you.


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks Hertz, looks you've saved me some time


----------



## santino (Jan 22, 2006)

I didn't try it too, it's worth a try


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok, I tried it by accident just because I'm clumsy  It only took about 30 seconds more for 2oz of D-76 to 18oz of water. The results look fine


----------



## Torus34 (Feb 3, 2006)

Results for prints, excluding time effects, will be the same.  Not worth the bother, though.  Dektol 2:1 is still the standard for prints at minimal cost.

PS: Hertz van Rental is probably the greatest invented name since Ford Prefect.


----------

